# Reserve Fla. deputy killed in crash during pursuit



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Reserve Fla. deputy killed in crash during pursuit*

08/21/2007

*Member Submission*

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*

*Age:* 61

*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*
Additional Information:* Deputy Galloway was a U.S. Army veteran of the Vietnam War and had had served with the Holmes County Sheriff's Office for 1 year. He is survived by his wife, son, daughter, four grandchildren, and six great-grandchildren. 
*Incident Details*: Deputy Galloway was killed when his patrol car struck a tree during a vehicle pursuit.

He was attempting to catch a speeding motorist and had just crossed the state line into Geneva County, Alabama, when he lost control of his patrol car. The vehicle struck a tree and flipped onto its roof, killing Deputy Galloway.

*End of Watch:* Monday, August 20, 2007


----------

